# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Nuestra música

## aberroncho

Después de ver la cantidad de temas que se han abierto en Cafetería y muchos con gran aceptación, me ha parecido oportuno crear éste, en el que podamos dar a conocer nuestros gustos musicales.
Para mí la música es una pasión, como otras tantas que tengo y creo que con la cantidad de miembros que hay en este foro también habrá mucha pluralidad en cuanto a tipos de música.

Yo os voy a poner un vídeo de alguien que me encanta y que lo he elegido por el título del tema que está muy relacionado con el contenido de este foro, aunque aquí lo interpreta con otro grande para mí.

*Bruce Springsteen & Sting - The River*

----------


## jlois

Buena idea, amigo Aberroncho, creo que sin duda alguna encontraremos muchos tipos de música y a buen seguro que podríamos tener nuestra particular colección privada de temas musicales. El que tú has colocado es realmente también uno de los que recuerdo con mucho agrado.
El que he elegido entre tantos que me gustan es el siguiente, por muchos motivos...por la letra que cuenta una historia llena de sentimiento, por el video que acompaña a la música y a la canción que me parece fantástico y que nos puede hacer comprender tantos valores que aun existen en esta sociedad cada día más egoista. Por cierto...también hay un río de por medio jejeje. 





Ich werde in die Tannen gehen
 Dahin wo ich sie zuletzt gesehen
 Doch der Abend wirft ein Turch aufs Land
 Und auf die Wege hinterm Waldesrand
 Und der Wald er steht so shwarz und leer
 Weh mir, oh weh
 Und die Vögel singen nicht mehr

Ohne dich kann ich nicht sein
 Ohne dich
 Mit dir bin ich auch allein
 Ohne dich
 Ohne dich zähl ich die Stunden ohne dich
 Mir dir stehen die Sekunden
 Lohnen nicht

Auf den Ästen in den Gräben
 Ist es nun still und ohne Leben
 Und das Atmen fällt mir ach so schwer
 Weh mir, oh weh
 Und die Vögel singen nicht mehr

Ohne dich kann ich nicht sein
 Ohne dich
 Mit dir nin ich auch allein
 Ohne dich
 Ohne dich zähl ich die Stunden ohne dich
 Mit dir stehen die Sekunden
 Lohnen nicht ohne dich.



Me acercaré a los abetos (árboles)
 Que vi por última vez
 Pero el anochecer cubre con un velo el paisaje
 Y por los caminos, cerca del bosque
 Y en el mundo negro y vacío
 Sopla hacia mí, sopla más fuerte,
 Los pájaros han dejado de cantar.

Sin ti no puedo vivir,
 Sin ti,
 Contigo también me siento solo,
 Sin ti.
 Sin ti, cuento las horas que no estoy contigo,
 Contigo los segundos se paran,
 No compensa.

En los árboles, entre las tumbas,
 Está todo tranquilo y sin vida,
 Hasta me cuesta respirar,
 Duele, si, qué dolor,
 Y los pájaros han dejado de cantar.

Sin ti no puedo existir,
 Sin ti.
 Contigo también me siento solo,
 Sin ti.
 Sin ti, cuento las horas sin ti.
 Contigo los segundos se paran
 No vale la pena sin ti.

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona un poco al sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente iniciativa Aberroncho.

Yo soy muy nacional, mi gran pasión de siempre han sido Triana y Medina Azahara. Además escucho heavy español, mi preferido es Avalanch.
Música internacional tan sólo escucho algo de heavy como Iron Maiden.
Os dejo un video de Triana.




Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Muchas gracias por crear el tema, yo también pensaba en crearlo pero pensé que aquí sería innecesario, pero viendo lo buenos resultados que ha hasta ahora...

Yo últimamente estoy algo "viciao" :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  con los "Scorpions":






Que Grandes!!! jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Os dejos otros vídeos míos tocando la guitarra:









Un saludo

----------


## aberroncho

Hola Ceheginero, anoche estuve a punto de poner también tu vídeo donde tocas el tema de Gary Moore. Lo vi hace tiempo, cuando pusiste el de Pink Floyd, y me encantó. Se lo comenté a varios amigos míos y no veas el éxito que has tenido entre ellos con los cuatro vídeos que tienes colgados, de hecho habrás visto como el número de visitas a estos vídeos ha aumentado considerablemente. Enhorabuena por este dominio de la guitarra y como dije antes, en el vídeo de Gary Moore lo bordas.

Un saludo

----------


## jesusferrer

Aquí os dejo un grupo que también merece la pena escuchar. Además en su web podéis descargar todas sus grabaciones de forma gratuita. Os recomiendo "El Directo".

http://www.elpucherodelhortelano.com

----------


## jesusferrer

También os quiero recordar a uno de los grupos, según mi opinión, más grande que ha parido la música en las últimas décadas, Dire Straits. Separados desde principios de los 90. Pienso que dentro de cien años será escuchado como ahora lo hacemos con la música clásica.
Uno de sus mejores temas, "Telegraph Road".

----------


## REEGE

A mi lo que me gusta además de toda la música son estos dos peazo de artistas... y esta canción la pongo en referencia a las lluvias que falta nos hacen. Un saludo a todos chicos y un buen hilo Aberroncho.

----------


## FEDE

Enhorabuena por el hilo amigo Aberroncho  :Smile: 

En cuanto gustos musicales me encanta mucha variedad de música, desde el Rock and roll, a baladas romanticas pasando por muchos géneros musicales que conforme me vaya acordando iré poniendo en este hilo, empezaré con uno de mis grupos favoritos, Status Quo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mis gustos musicales son simples Rock y Pop, pero las bandas son variadas. Escucho de muchas. Pero mi favorita con ventaja es Fito y Fitipaldis. Aquí una de sus canciones que más me gusta.




También me encanta esta, de un grupo que le gusta a ceheginero:




O esta de Deep Purple, que supongo que todos o casi conoceréis:




Y de momento por último esta que me encanta y que llevo mucho tiempo intentando saber como se llama y hasta ayer no lo averigüé:

----------


## FEDE

Me encantan también estos dos pedazos de artistas, no tienen desperdicio.

----------


## aberroncho

Yo coincido con embalses al 100% en cuanto a lo nacional. Fito y Fitipaldis es actualmente de lo que mas gusta a nivel nacional y procuro ir a verlos cuando vienen a Córdoba casi todos los años, aunque nome puedo olvidar del gran Sabina. Pero casi siempre estoy escuchando música de grupos de los 70 - 80 y 90.
Aquí pongo un vídeo de The Eagles y su Hotel California

----------


## Luján

Buenos grupos todos, pero os estáis olvidando de uno que revolucionó la música de, sobre todo,  los 80 y 90.










Y, tal como está la vida:

----------


## tescelma

Vaya selección de temas que habéis puesto, yo no sabría con cual quedarme.

Aquí os pongo algunos de los que recuerdo con melancolía:

Primero una versión fantástica del "Wish You Were Here" de Pink Floid a cargo de Seguridad Social.




Algo de los Moody Blues




Y para rematar un par de temas españoles:







También podría poner muchos de los integrantes de la llamada "movida", mis preferidos ... que tiempos ... que movida ...

Supongo que lo conoceréis, pero por si no es así, os recomiendo un programa llamado songr que te permite buscar, reproducir y descargar toda la música, ya sea audio o video.

SALUDOS

----------


## ceheginero joven

Habíamos olvidado a los Beatles, muy buenos también  :EEK!:  :EEK!: :
















Un saludo y gracias por vuestros comentarios acerca de como toco la guitarra.  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Otro gran artista para mí gusto es Stevie Wonder.

----------


## aberroncho

> Supongo que lo conoceréis, pero por si no es así, os recomiendo un programa llamado *songr* que te permite buscar, reproducir y descargar toda la música, ya sea audio o video.
> 
> SALUDOS


Gracias Tescelma por este programita. Es una pasada, no lo conocía, buscas y descargas en buena calidad en un momento.
Yo hasta ahora lo que hacía es pasar los vídeos de youtube a formato mp3 con este convertidor *http://www.flvto.com/*, 
pero esto me gusta más.

Bueno aquí os dejo una parte de la obra maestra de Mike Olfield, tal vez la mas conocida del *Tubular Bells*

----------


## REEGE

Los del Río!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias los dos por los enlaces...
Ahora eso de las descargas, como que está crudito, y para conseguir música para el movil, esto me viene de perlas.
Gracias  :Wink: .

----------


## FEDE

Otro gran artista para mi gusto es Richard Clayderman.









Tampoco me puedo olvidar de mi paisano Arturo Pareja Obregón.

----------


## Pau Gilabert

Buenoo  :Smile:  , pues no tiene peligro para mi la musica y los aparatos electronicos para su reproduccion.

Me habeis pillado con esta aficion/obsesion; junto con la fotografia, los embalses y todo lo relacionado con el mundo ferroviario.

Demasiados frentes abiertos para tan poco tiempo del que dispongo  :Frown: .

Un 60% de clasica; bastante encasillado en la musica antigua y barroca y el resto de todo un poco.

Moody Blues

Peter Gabriel

Tracy Chapman

Nightnoise

Dire Straits / Mark Knopfler

Patricia Barber

Etc. etc. etc...........  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Una imagen de mi "cueva"; si pasais algun dia por mis tierras no dudeis en pegarme un aviso y disfrutaremos un rato escuchando musica.



Saludos cordiales.

----------


## embalses al 100%



----------


## FEDE

Cambiando de género me gustaría recordar a Camarón de la Isla, para mí gusto uno de los más grandes artistas que a dado el Flamenco.









También me encanta El Cabrero.

----------


## perdiguera

Preguntáis qué tipo de música o qué canciones nos gustan, pues a mí me gusta toda la música: clásica, años 60, 70, 80, 90, la rumba, la salsa, el flamenco, el merengue, el soul, el country, el gospell, las canciones melódicas, las de bailar agarrado, las de bailar suelto, las de simplemente oir, en cualquier idioma.
Pero me gusta la música para escucharla, no para verla, pues creo que la música se debe escuchar, si te gusta, con los ojos cerrados, sintiéndola dentro; por lo que no me gustan los vídeos musicales.
Música clásica preferida: 9ª Behetowen, Adagio de Albinoni, Canon de Pachebel, Minuetto de Boccherini. Coro de esclavos de Nabucco de Verdi.
Música no clásica en idioma no español ni de España: Ne me quitte pas de Jacques Brel, Blowing in de wind de Bob Dylan, Song sung blue de Neil Diamond, Bird on a vire por Leonard Cohen o Joe Cocker, Lean on me por The Gospell Passangers.
Música no clásica en español: Mediterráneo de Joan Manuel Serrat, Yolanda de Pablo Milanés, 19 días y 500 noches de Joaquín Sabina, Libertad sin ira de Jarcha, Poetas andaluces de Aguaviva, letra de Rafael Alberti.
En gallego: O tren de Andrés do Barro, Lelia doura de Amancio Prada.
En catalán: Al vent de Raimon, l'estaca de Lluis Llach, El rossinyol por Joan Baez.
En latín: Pane lingua de Mocedades, Adeste fideles por Andrea Bocceli.
En español de sudamérica: Guantanamera por cualquiera, de piedra será la cama de Cuco Sánchez,  la Llorona por Chavela Vargas, Limeña por María Dolores Pradera, Pobrecito mi patrón de Facundo Cabral.
En otros idiomas: Maruzzella por Mássimo Ranieri, Il mondo por Jimmy Fontana, Güten abend güten tag por Nana Mouskouri.
Como veis es una selección variada que intenta resumir de alguna manera mis preferencias musicales.
Actualmente tengo como favoritas, en lo que llamo mi música, unas 650 canciones que llevo en el coche también para escucharlas.
Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Un par de algunos de los grupos que más acostumbro a escuchar.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches, no habia visto este hilo, me ha encantado, desde siempre me ha gustado la música y me habesis recordado tiempos atras, como siempre ahí la habeis daooo.

Gracias compañeros y un saludo a todos.

----------


## aberroncho

Bueno voy a poner el que sin duda es mi tema y mi grupo preferido. El vídeo es un poco largo, casi 11 minutos, pero merece la pena llegar al final. Para mí los tres últimos minutos son espectaculares.

*Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing*

----------


## Luján

Para dIRE sTRAITS en Alchemy, Local Hero.




Cuando oigo cualquier disco de los que tengo de esta gente que tenga esta pista, la repito al menos una vez.

Pero no sólo tienen estas dos. Para nada.


Por cierto, gran película, Local Hero. Traducida aquí como Un tipo genial.

----------


## FEDE

Muy buenos estos dos ultimos temas de Dire Straits.

Bueno haciendo ahora yo de disc-jockey  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  os voy ha dejar aquí varios temas de otro gran artista para mí gusto.

----------


## Luján

Aretha Franklin. Tantas que es mejor no poner los vídeos, sino el enlace todos ellos:
http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...aq=0&oq=aretha

Y ya que hablamos de guitarras espectaculares como la de Mark Knopfler, no puede faltar el inigualable B. B. King:
http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...=B+B+King&aq=f

En especial este Rock Me Baby, con Eric Clapton, buddy Guy y Jim Vaughn

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y aquí os dejo los orígenes del rock, por llamarlo de alguna forma. Así empezó el Rock and Roll.

----------


## Luján

> Y aquí os dejo los orígenes del rock, por llamarlo de alguna forma. Así empezó el Rock and Gol.
> 
> [...]


Querrás decir el Rock and Roll, ¿no?

Ese que también empezó con Chuck Berry:




O con Jerry Lee Lewis:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *Querrás decir el Rock and Roll, ¿no?*
> 
> Ese que también empezó con Chuck Berry:


Eso mismo  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: ... ¿De dónde habré sacado yo eso...?

----------


## frfmfrfm

Lo que hacia falta en el foro musiquita de la buena. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Eso mismo ... ¿De dónde habré sacado yo eso...?


Por lo que sé, Rock&Gol es una emisora de radio que puede oirse por esta zona.

----------


## FEDE

Bueno aquí os dejo otro clasico, a ver si pronto podemos cantar como el, bajo la lluvia  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Por lo que sé, Rock&Gol es una emisora de radio que puede oirse por esta zona.


Ay, claro, aquí también se oye es la que tiene puesta siempre con el que vamos en coche al Betis...
Si ya sabía yo...

No FEDE, a ver si llueve tanto que no podamos ni salir a la calle.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Rock & Gol y el Betis como siempre.

Quiero comentar los videos de ceheginero joven con la guitara eléctrica son una pasada, seguro que le salen algunos fans, aquí tiene uno por lo menos.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## Luján

¿Cómo ignirar a los grupos de la tierra?

Pues aquí van dos de los más conocidos grupos canarios.

Palmera una banda de Rock de garaje, con Devuélveme las llaves de la moto.



O con Lucy




Y Los Coquillos, con su gran "Borracho Hasta el Amanecer"



O con "la Prisión provincial"



O la también reivindicativa "Báñate en Las Canteras"



O la simpática "Cabra de la Legión"

----------


## Luján

Ah!

No me puedo olvidar de Arístides Moreno, ese "Horcon Boys"



o su "posición horizontal"




Volviendo a la calidad de la música canara canaria, tenemos a Pedro Guerra y su "contamíname"



O Taburiente, con "Mararía"



Y aún quedan algunos más.

----------


## aberroncho

Después de ver los vídeos que estamos colgando y los gustos musicales que expresamos aquí, tengo una duda y es:
-O somos todos unos carrozones que añoramos con nostalgia la música de hace muchos años
-O ahora la música que se hace es una porquería que no tiene ni punto de comparación con la de antes.

La primera opción queda descartada viendo como los jóvenes que participan en este foro se inclina también por este tipo de música y creo que todos no podemos estar equivocados y la elegimos porque en aquellos años se hacía muy buena música.

La segunda opción es la que cobra mas fuerza porque yo particularmente encuentro muy poco que me guste de lo que se oye actualmente. Estamos invadidos por los niñitos/as de operación triunfo y otros realitys, por los Djs que hacen algo estridente que se supone que bailan en las discotecas y macrosalas.

Es increíble la cantidad de grupos y solistas (sobre todo británicos) que había en las décadas de los 70 - 80 -90 y la buena música que hacían y hoy en día,*salvo buenísimas excepciones*, es muy difícil escuchar música de calidad. (al menos para mí). También me gustaría recordar la famosa movida madrileña de aquellos años, donde tantos grupos nacionales destacaron.

Por eso os voy a dejar algo nuestro, de hace muchos años y que todavía me sigue gustando.

----------


## FEDE

Creo que tienes razón amigo Aberroncho, hoy es difícil encontrar música de calidad. Pienso que la piratería y internet han hecho que muy buenos artistas dejen de componer.
Voy con otro grupo español de música pop, que es una lástima que desapareciera.









Una de Ana Torroja.

----------


## suer

Yo también soy de la opinión de que hace unos años la música era mejor que la que se hace actualmente. No creo que sea carrozón, aunque por la edad y el poco pelo que me queda en la cabeza pueda parecerlo, pero actualmente se publican muchos discos y, la verdad, son pocos los que acaban gustando y algunos de los que gustan resulta que són versiones dem grandes canciones que en su dia ya triunfaron.

Las productoras se han decantado por el producto fàcil, canción pegadiza que me proporcione fácilmente pingües beneficios a cambio de explotar hasta la saciedad al intérprete y hacernos aburrir en dos dias el tema. También decir que muchas cadenas de radio del país no han ayudado nada en el tema a la hora de programar la música (parece que hay muchos intereses en promocionar a algunos intérpretes que no tienen nada de calidad) y muchos buenos músicos y cantantes lo único que han encontrado son puertas cerradas.

Una buena canción o un buen tema musical, siempre al escucharlo te causará buena impresión. Una mala canción, aunque en algún momento te pudiese haber llegado a gustar, llegará un momento en el que te preguntarás "¿cómo me pude comprar esto?

Bueno, disfrutemos de la buena música que todavía tenemos en nuestras casas.

Suer

----------


## Luján

Ya puse música "moderna" de mi tierra.

Ahora toca el turno de poner lo que allí se llama música "tradicional" y algo de clásica, y lo hago de la mano de los dos grandes conjuntos canarios y del quizás segundo mejor tenor del mundo.

Los "canariones" Los Gofiones, con "Somos Costeros"



Y los "chicharreros" Los Sabandeños, con "Guantanamera"




Y cómo no, el verdadero (no oficial) himno canario, el pasodoble Islas Canarias, cantado por el gran Alfredo Kraus en los Jameos del Agua, Lanzarote



O el himno no oficial de Gran Canaria: "Sombra del Nublo", también por el inigualable Alfredo Kraus, acompañado esta vez por Los Sabandeños



¿Cómo elegir la mejor obra cantada por Kraus, el mejor tenor del mundo tras el navarro Julián Gayarre? Entre muchas, me quedo, por ejemplo con el "No puede ser" de "La Tabernera del Puerto", del maestro Sorazábal.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo el himno de Andalucia y algunas sevillanas de mi tierra.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Una de las canciones que han puesto en la Fería de este año en mi pueblo, que ni siquiera sabía que eran de Sevilla:




Y esta también, que tiene ya unos añitos:

----------


## RafaLberto

No sabía yo que en este foro estaban las tijeras tan afiladas.

----------


## Luján

> No sabía yo que en este foro estaban las tijeras tan afiladas.


Lo están cuando el contenido no es apropiado y cuando no se ajusta a las normas del mismo, que quizás vendría bien que leyeras.

Más aún cuando hace siglos que no se participa y se vuelve de esas formas.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola RafaLberto.

El motivo por el que se te ha borrado el mensaje es por la letra de la canción, este foro lo leen bastantes menores y, aunque seguramente este grupo algunos lo escuchan y les gusta, no creemos que se deba poner.
Este grupo tiene muchas canciones que seguro que puedes poner.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## RafaLberto

Perdonad a quién le haya molestado la letra de esa canción, pero la verdad es que es una de la mas light que tienen. 
A mí me gusta este grupo y creo que a muchísimas mas personas.
Yo no participo casi nada en este foro porque estos temas no son los que mas me gustan, y por eso no me he leído las normas. Lo que pasa es que como veo a mi padre que le dedica bastante tiempo a este foro, pues me picó la curiosidad y por eso he puesto ese vídeo.
De nuevo pido perdón a quién no le haya gustado y me despido de este foro hasta siempre.

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

> Perdonad a quién le haya molestado la letra de esa canción, pero la verdad es que es una de la mas light que tienen. 
> A mí me gusta este grupo y creo que a muchísimas mas personas.
> Yo no participo casi nada en este foro porque estos temas no son los que mas me gustan, y por eso no me he leído las normas. Lo que pasa es que como veo a mi padre que le dedica bastante tiempo a este foro, pues me picó la curiosidad y por eso he puesto ese vídeo.
> De nuevo pido perdón a quién no le haya gustado y me despido de este foro hasta siempre.
> 
> Un saludo


Hola RafaLberto  :Smile: 

Espero que no te hayas molestado por que se te haya borrado el video, este hilo que a creado tu padre es muy bonito y creo que comprederas que la letra del vidio que has puesto no respeta las normas del foro por algunas palabras, espero que lo entiendas y no te enfades, aquí siempre tendras tu casa.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Mi hija me dice que soy un carroza, cuando me ve escuchado y tarareando canciones de Roberto Carlos  :Stick Out Tongue:  y yo le digo qué lo que soy es un romántico  :Cool:

----------


## aberroncho

Ya me han contado lo de Ska-p. La verdad es que esta gente tienen unas letras algo fuertes y les pierden los tacos que utilizan innecesariamente en sus canciones. 

Voy a poner algo que me gusta desde hace muchos años y cuenta la historia de un boxeador que fue injustamente encarcelado. La película también me gustó mucho cuando la ví (Huracán Carter)


Hurricane - Bob Dylan

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Otro gran artista de boleros y baladas para mi gusto es Jose Feliciano, aquí os dejo algunos de sus éxitos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

La semana pasada escuché esto en la tele. Es una buena canción, pero tiene algunos años ya...Seguro que la habéis escuchado:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esta es preciosa...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo muchas veces tengo un problema y es que escucho canciones por la radio, que me encanta, pero que después no se como se llaman. Últimamente, estoy descubriendo como se llaman. Pero vamos, tiene lo suyo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Estas son un par de ellas:

----------


## aberroncho

Voy a poner un tema de Eric Clapton que compuso a raíz de la muerte de su hijo de 4 años que cayó por una ventana de un rascacielos.
La verdad es que esto le costó a este gran compositor una gran depresión, pero tuvo el valor y agallas para salir de esto y compuso en su honor este gran tema.

----------


## REEGE

Precioso tema y más después de conocer la historia y la fuerza que tuvo para componerlo...
Lo he escuchado mil veces pero ahora al ver los subtítulos y la trágica noticia pone los pelos de punta.
Hay gente que tiene una fuerza impresionante ante las adversidades... Gran ejemplo!!
Saludos Aberroncho.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Os pongo un famoso tema de Gary Moore, Still Got the Blues. Me encanta esta canción, sobretodo el increible punteo del final. Os coloco 3 versiones, la primera es la original, la segunda de un concierto, y la tercera, interpretada por mi cuando toqué en las fiestas de mi pueblo:







Un increible exito, de verdad, me encanta escuchar el punteo final, e interpretarlo.  :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------


## aberroncho

Llega el fin de semana y es cuando más tiempo le dedico a mi mayor pasión que es la música. Cuando tenía 18 y 20 añitos (ahora tengo años) tenía unos grupos que eran mis preferidos y entre ellos estaban GENESIS  y YES  estaban comenzando los DIRE STRAITS.
Génesis me encantaba y todavía los sigo escuchando. El vocalista era Peter Gabriel y a la batería estaba Phil Collins y tenía toda la discografía de ellos en cinta de casette que era lo que estilaba.

Cuando se separaron siguieron caminos distintos, Phil Collins en solitario tuvo bastante éxito y Peter Gabriel también en solitario siguió componiendo y haciendo sus cositas. Voy a poner un tema de Peter Gabriel que compuso en honor del activista sudafricano  anti-apartheid STEVE BIKO.

El 12 de septiembre de 1977, Steve Biko fue asesinado en un retén policial en Puerto Elizabeth. A causa de la paliza dada tuvo que ser trasladado a un hospital de forma urgente y a pesar de que en ese mismo lugar existía un hospital, fue trasladado a Pretoria, a 1.500 km. de allí, por lo que debido a sus graves lesiones cerebrales murió innecesariamente por su traslado.

La canción comienza con la fecha de su asesinato.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una de las canciones que más me gusta, me marcó desde pequeñito y que quedará para siempre en mi memoria, es ésta:




Inolvidable aquella época, en la que mi padre, todavía con su Seat 127 cuando íbamos a la presa de Alange cuando todavía estaba sin terminar, con las ventanillas bajadas para apaciguar aquel sofocante calor, su melenilla, sus flamantes gafas _Ray-Ban Aviator_ y la cinta del álbum _"Nómadas"_ de Franco Battiato puesta... inolvidable aquellos momentos, madre mía, como pasa el tiempo  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

Y también recuerdo, por los años 90, cuando ya se compró el Peugeot 309, aquellos viajes de vacaciones, cuando todavía no había autovía hasta Sevilla, que cuando llegabas a Monesterio, Santa Olalla del Cala, El Ronquillo, la cuesta de la media fanega..., aquella carretera infernal, estrecha sin arcenes, curvas para un lado y para el otro, todo el rato línea continua y que como te cogiera un camión delante, aquello era una tortura, así que, hasta que pasábamos toda la sierra y podíamos adelantar a los camiones, pues nos entreteníamos escuchando las canciones de Franco Battiato  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## aberroncho

Bueno, otro fin de semana y otro vídeo que os voy a poner. En este vídeo podemos ver a *Mark knopfler* (Dire Straist), *Eric Clapton*, *Sting* (vocalista de "The Police"), y a la batería* Phil Collins*  (Génesis) interpretando el tema de Dire Straidt "*Money for Nothing*"




Edit: Por lo que se ve, hay que picar en "ver en you tube" .....Ahhhhh el sitio del concierto es fabuloso.

----------


## aberroncho

Esta es por lo visto la tradución de canción anterior:

Money for Nothing - Dinero por nada


Mira los yo-yos, es tu forma de ser
Tocas la guitarra en la MTV
Eso no es trabajar es tu forma de ser
Dinero por nada y chicas gratis
Eso no es trabajar, es tu forma de ser
Déjame que te diga que esos tíos no son tontos
Como mal menor, una ampolla en tu dedo meñique
Como mal menor, una ampolla en el pulgar

Tengo que instalar hornos de micro-ondas
Hacer entregas de cocinas
Tenemos que cargar los frigoríficos
Tenemos que cargar los televisores en color

ves a ese mariquita del pendiente todo pintarrajeado
Sí, tío, es su propio pelo
Ese mariquita tiene su propio avión
Ese mariquita es un millonario

Tenemos que instalar hornos de micro-ondas
Hacer entregas de cocinas
Tenemos que cargar los frigoríficos
Tenemos que cargar los televisores en color

Tendría que haber aprendido a tocar la guitarra
Tendría que haber aprendido a tocar la batería
Mira esa titi
Tío, podríamos divertirnos un rato
El está allá arriba, ¿qué es eso? ¿ruidos hawaianos?
Aporreando los bongos como un chimpancé
Eso no es trabajar, es tu forma de ser
Consigues dinero por nada, consigues chicas gratis

Tenemos que instalar hornos de micro-ondas
Hacer entregas de cocinas
Tenemos que cargar los frigoríficos
Tenemos que cargar los televisores en color, señor

Eso no es trabajar, es tu forma de ser
Tocas la guitarra en la MTV
Eso no es trabajar, es tu forma de ser
Dinero por nada y chicas gratis
Dinero por nada y chicas gratis

Menos mal que no sé inglés, porque como esta sea en realidad la traducción de este tema, no puede ser mas malo. Si no fuera por la música esto sería un batatazo.
Donde se pongan las letras de Joaquín Sabina, Fito & Fitipaldis, L.E. Aute .......

----------


## aberroncho

En el mismo escenario del vídeo anterior el tema de The Beatles  "Hey Jude"  interpretado por Paul McCartney, Elton John y los artistas del  de antes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si no fuera por la música esto sería un batatazo.


Pues por eso lo escuchamos  :Big Grin: 

Sólo con ver a los que están ahí en ese escenario, ya merece la pena, aunque la letra un destrozo, su música es espectacular  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hace muy poquito, se ha disputado el Pacquiao-Márquez III, y por supuesto, como buen acérrimo al boxeo que soy, no me perdí ese duelo... había cuentas pendientes en esa pelea, y me da a mí, que al final se hará la cuarta de la saga Pacman-Dinamita Márquez, porque con esta última, para el mexicano sólo ha hecho aumentar las cuentas pendientes  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Bueno, el caso... a ver si alguien sabe, o consigue sacar qué música acompaña al siguiente vídeo. El vídeo corresponde a la promo que Marca TV hizo sobre la pelea Paquiao-Márquez III, y estoy como loco intentando sacar qué música o banda sonora acompaña al vídeo, pero no hay forma de sacarla, a ver si alguno sabéis cuál puede ser...

Pongo el vídeo en cuestión para que la podáis escuchar a ver si os suena:




Gracias de antemano  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Aunque no lo puedo asegurar, pienso que es la banda sonora de una peli.

Creo que la he escuchado antes, no me hagas mucho caso

----------


## Luján

Si es una banda sonora no orignal del vídeo, busca entre las que ha hecho:

John Williams, me suena a su estilo, ni Harry Potter ni Star Wars ni Indiana Jones ni Superman ni Parque Jurásico, ni Tiburón.
Trevor Rabin, pero no es ni 60 segundos ni Armageddon ni Superagente 86, pero podría ser La Montaña Embrujada (2009).
Hans Zimmer, pero no es La Roca, ni Batman ni vuela ni ná, pero ¿podría ser Origen?

----------


## jesusferrer

> ...
> 
> Pongo el vídeo en cuestión para que la podáis escuchar a ver si os suena:
> 
> Gracias de antemano


Pues a mi me suena a Yanni pero no he podido localizarla. He buscado en  http://www.midomi.com  donde otras veces he encontrado lo que buscaba pero esta vez no ha aparecido ningún resultado.

----------


## embalses al 100%

...es esta canción que os dejo ahora:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Vaya si lo es... Tengo ese concierto entero en DVD. Estoy intentando sacar esa en la guitarra, pero difícil es hacerlo como él.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

ceheginero, te ha salido competencia:

----------


## ceheginero joven

JAjajaja... Eso de tocar esa canción a esa edad tiene que ser dificil, yo a esa edad, al poner los dedos en el mastil me hacía daño... muy bien.
Esta canción tambien me la sé entera

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola. Quiero poner un grupo que tenía reservado para Navidad, se trata de Trans Siberian Orchestra, un grupo que hace versiones tipo rock duro de canciones clasicas, villancicos...

Me encantan sus canciones:






http://Trans-Siberian Orchestra - O ...ll Ye Faithful




el himno a la alegria:



Espero que os guste este grupo tanto como a mi

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo uno de mis temas favoritos de este compositor, que es conocido por poner música a películas como Piratas del Caribe, El Rey Leon o Gladiator. Ganador de 1 Oscar y 2 Globos de Oro:




Aunque este os sonará más:



Ahora os dejaré algo más.

----------


## aberroncho

Voy a poner este vídeo que me pone los pelillos de punta.

----------


## ben-amar

Un video precioso. Este tema lo habia escuchado mas de una vez pero solo sonido. ¡PRECIOSO!  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

> Voy a poner este vídeo que me pone los pelillos de punta.


La canción es preciosa, el video no va acompasado con la música .
La busco en Youtube y la añado a mis favoritas. Gracias porque no sabia como se escribía.

----------


## Luján

En raras ocasiones hay grabaciones de compositores de música "clásica" tocando sus propias partituras. Ésta es una de ellas.


Rachmaninov al piano tocando el 1er movimiento de su concierto para piano y orquesta nº 21. Lástima de que no tenga imágenes de vídeo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Aberroncho buen vídeo. Buena música sí señor.
Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Gracias por el video Aberroncho  :Smile:  como dices pone los pelillos de punta.

El día 1 de enero estuve viendo en TVE en la 1ª cadena creo recordar parte del concierto de Año Nuevo en Viena, aquí os dejo un par de videos que he encontrado en You Tube, os recomiendo escucharlos enteros.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Temazo...:

----------


## aberroncho

Voy a poner una Banda sonora de una de mis películas preferidas, La Misión, interpretada por Jeremy Irons y Robert de Niro, cuya música está compuesta por Ennio Morricone. Aunque la película me gusta bastante, los españoles no salimos muy bien parados en esta historia.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Cambio de estilo musical. En este caso, os pondré unos cuantos vídeoclips del fantástico grupo murciano M-Clan. Últimamente me ha dado por escucharlos y me he dado cuenta de que son mas buenos que otros grupos que escucho. Os dejo las mejores, en mi opinión. Espero que a vosotros también os guste:






























Un cordial saludo

----------


## Luján

Las pérdidas siempre son lamentables, sean como sean.

----------


## aberroncho

Hoy he vuelto a ver una vez más la película del guardaespaldas en honor a la desaparecida Whitney Houston, pero ahora voy a poner un vídeo de Joaquín Sabina y Pablo Milanés que es "La canción mas hermosa del mundo". Merece la pena escucharla.

----------


## aberroncho

Y antes de irme a la cama voy a poner otro vídeo de Pablo Milanés y su gran tema YOLANDA

----------


## perdiguera

Para mi Yolanda es una de las más bonitas canciones de amor que se han escrito nunca.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo tenia varios discos de Pablo Milanés, me recuerda a mi época de revolucionario, je,je.
Que tiempos aquellos.
Gracias aberroncho y perdiguera por recordarmelo.

----------


## aberroncho

Aprovechando que llega el Día de Andalucía, voy a poner una versión del Himno de Andalucía que es de las que mas me gustan.
Los que la han hecho son mis paisanos Lucentinos "Arábiga"

----------


## aberroncho

UN poco de música celta.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hablando de Celtas...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sin duda, esta es la canción que más me gusta... todos los días me encanta escucharla, y estoy seguro que a más de a un miembro del foro también le gusta  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

El tema de la canción se llama "magnetostricción". Aunque a veces resulta cansino la frecuencia de esta canción... sin duda es el sonido más bonito  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Seguro que a Ceheginero joven le encanta... jejeje  Los dos podríais hacer un buen dúo!!!
Un saludo artista y cuidado con los calambres.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Jajajaja. Bonita canción, la escucho cada vez que hago un corto con el transformador grande que tengo jeje.
A mi también me gusta esta canción jajaja, cuando baja de 20 HZ sale un aire por el subwoofer... jaja 
Advertencias, cuidado con el volumen de los altavoces, que con las frecuencias bajas te puedes fastidiar el oído y/o el amplificador de sonido, altavoces, o lo que sea



Pero en general me gusta desde los 16 hz hasta los 20.000 Hz jeje.

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esta que voy a poner ahora, sí que es una buena canción. Me encanta =)=).

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Esta que voy a poner ahora, sí que es una buena canción. Me encanta =)=).


También me gusta. La descubrí esta Navidad, que la puso mi hermano en su ordenado jeje.

Saludos

----------


## Luján

Este grupo es muy bueno. Me encantan los grupos que cantan _a capella_.

Con canciones originales



O versionando clásicos









O incluso la canción del mensaje anterior



Se atreven hasta con Jacko

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora os dejo Platero y Tú, predecesor de Fito & Fitipaldis.

----------


## maltcof

Un poquito de ritmo; os suelto un par de vídeos.








¡¡Saludos!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Para echarle de comer aparte...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esta canción me encanta  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## jesusferrer

Vaya colección que habéis recopilado.
Lo primero es un aplauso muy fuerte para Miguel de Tena y para la morena de su lado que me parece que es Rocío Cortés y también canta muy bien.

Atrás está la archiconocida canción de Sting "Un inglés en NuevaYork". Yo os pongo una versión muy buena de Tiken Jah Fakoly: "Un africano en París".

----------


## REEGE

Bueno éste es una canción del tio de un amigo mio, que me gusta... ya la he escuchado tres o cuatro veces y engancha!!!!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vamos a ponerle un poco de música a esta apacible tarde:




EDIT: Otra:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, esta noche más que nunca se ha demostrado lo que es Eurovisión.

Por desgracia, este festival ha pasado de ser el "Festival de la Canción" al "Festival de la pantomima política y vecinera". La verdad, poco crédito le tenía yo a Eurovision, pero desde luego, a partir de hoy, ya no le tengo ninguno.

Estoy de acuerdo en que la canción ganadora, la de Suecia, puede ser una justa vencedora, se trata de una canción muy buena y con una intérprete que también tiene una voz muy buena, y por lo tanto, nada que reprochar al respecto.

Pero por favor, que Rusia y sus abuelas hayan quedado en 2º posición, y que Pastora Soler la hayan relegado a la 10ª posición, *es todo un insulto*  :Mad: . Con todo el respeto para las representantes de Rusia, sólo de ver que Rusia ha sacado más del doble de puntos que España, me salen espumarajos de la boca sólo de verlo, lamentable  :Frown: 

Festivales como el de esta noche, no son más que un engendro comercial para recaudar dinero y falsos como él solo a la hora de elegir ganadors. Siempre ha importado más las motivaciones políticas y vecineras para designar a los ganadores que la calidad musical de los temas e intérpretes. Además de que quien no le de pasta a la UER, que se vaya olvidando de participar y mucho menos, de ganar.

Y desde luego, no será por la calidad de los cantantes y de las canciones, ya que ha sido uno de los mejores festivales desde hace muchos años, con unas baladas realmente preciosas y espectaculares, entre ellas, la de España, pero que por desgracia, esta pantuflada de concurso se han encargado de joderla, con todas las letras.

La única salida digna para un festival tan desprestigiado como Eurovisión, es que desaparezca.

Si por mí fuera, me retiraba directamente de Eurovisión y no volvía a participar más. Encima de que somos uno de los 4 países que más pagamos para que se haga este festival de pantomima, te la devuelven de esta manera. Para eso, mejor no ir más y nos ahorramos unos cuantos de milloncejos, que tal y como está la cosa, no vendría mal...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y digo, Grecia que está en la ruina absoluta, como es que se puede permitir un representante?
Y ya en lo de las puntuaciones ya ni entro. Es una quiniela en que ya sabes el resultado. Y eso se ha comprobado con el comentarista, que no ha fallado casi ninguna.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y digo, Grecia que está en la ruina absoluta, como es que se puede permitir un representante?


Supongo que ahí habrán ido unos cuantos milloncejos de los que le dio Europa como ayuda...




> Y ya en lo de las puntuaciones ya ni entro. Es una quiniela en que ya sabes el resultado. Y eso se ha comprobado con el comentarista, que no ha fallado casi ninguna.


Es algo lógico. Y peor aún, ya que desde que entraron los países del bloque del Este en donde hay más países que botellines, es materialmente imposible poder contrarrestarlos, ya que se reparten 200.000 votos entre ellos, y a la prueba está los resultados de todos esos países desde que entraron en el Festival...

Por cierto, para los que no hayáis visto esta patochada de Festival, aquí os dejo las actuaciones de España y Rusia, para que podáis juzgar ustedes mismos...

Rusia 259 puntos, España 97... menos de la mitad.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo esta canción, que a algunos os sonará, seguro  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Una canción que habla de los Pueblos de Ciudad Real...
Espero que os guste Alejandro Conde.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Aunque no soy aficionado a la música, os voy a poner un enlace con un vídeo de Estopa grabado en el Castillo de Puebla de Alcocer (su familia procede de un pueblo cercano), en el que se pueden ver algunas imágenes del embalse de la Serena, que está junto al castillo.

http://es-la.facebook.com/permalink....73283952784806

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## aberroncho

Aquí os dejo una versión del tema de Adele "Rolling in the Deep" hecha por unos hermanos mejicanos. Esta niña se ve que va a tener un gran futuro en esto de la música.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, aquí dejo tres piezas muy buenas para paladares exigentes, a cada cual mejor, del compositor italiano Roberto Cacciapaglia.

----------


## perdiguera

Cada día que pasa me doy cuenta de la cantidad de música y tipos de ella que desconozco.
Estos que ha puesto F. Lázaro no son de mis favoritos, ni siquiera los conocía. Pero están muy bien.

----------


## REEGE

Una canción que éstos días escuchamos bastante...jejeje

----------


## aberroncho

Esto es algo de lo que yo escuchaba hace unos 35 años (que viejo soy) cuando sólo tenía 17 añitos y me encantaba. Jethro Tull con la mejor flauta travesera en manos de Ian Anderson. Bueno, pues el sábado 14 de este mes voy a verlos en directo con muchos años mas, ellos y yo, en "El festival de la guitarra de Córdoba"




Ya os contaré............

----------


## F. Lázaro

No sé si alguien habrá jugado a este juego, pero la música sin duda es impresionante. Las tiene muy buenas, pero sin duda, la que más me encanta es ésta:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Atentos a la próxima figura de la guitarra...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Menuda maravilla. No me canso de escuchar esto...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Menuda maravilla. No me canso de escuchar esto...


Sí señor. O Rey, como diría un portugués. Sin duda ninguna, música pata negra negra.

Por cierto, me parece lamentable, por no decir otra cosa peor, que este vídeo tenga 1 millón de visitas, mientras que El Koala y su canción esa de Opa voy a hacer un corral o como se diga tenga 22 millones de visitas. Así va España...  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

Bueno chicos!!
Os pongo un video de un grupo de chavales de mi pueblo que están empezando en éste duro mundo y donde podéis ver parte de la joya de mi pueblo...
El palacio Don Álvaro de Bazán!!

----------


## aberroncho

Ha muerto la gran Chavela Vargas a los 93 años. Sin duda una gran perdida. Aquí dejo este tema con Joaquín Sabina como homenaje a esta gran mujer.





que todas las noches sean noches de bodas,
que todas las lunas sean lunas de miel.

que el maquillaje no apague tu risa,
que el equipaje no lastre tus alas,
que el calendario no venga con prisas,
que el diccionario detenga las balas.

que las persianas corrijan la aurora,
que gane el quiero la guerra del puedo,
que los que esperan no cuenten las horas,
que los que matan se mueran de miedo.

que el fin del mundo te pille bailando,
que el escenario me tiña las canas,
que nunca sepas ni como ni cuando,
ni ciento volando,
ni ayer ni mañana.

que el corazon no se pase de moda,
que los otoños te doren la piel,
que cada noche sea noche de bodas
que no se ponga la luna de miel.

que todas las noches sean noches de bodas,
que todas las lunas sean lunas de miel.

que las verdades no tengan complejos,
que las mentiras parezcan mentiras,
que no te den la razon los espejos,
que te aproveche mirar lo que miras.

que no se ocupe de ti el desamparo,
que cada cena sea tu ultima cena,
que ser valiente no salga tan caro,
que ser cobarde no valga la pena.

que no te compren por menos de nada,
que no te vendan amor sin espinas,
que no te duerman con cuentos de hadas,
que no te cierren el bar de la esquina.

que el corazon no se pase de moda,
que los otoños te doren la piel,
que cada noche sea noche de bodas
que no se ponga la luna de miel.

que todas las noches sean noches de bodas,
que todas las lunas sean lunas de miel

----------


## Luján

La canción que Sabina (y Los Secretos) le dedicaron a Chavela no era "Por el Boulevard de los sueños rotos?








Qué gran mujer. Descanse en paz.

----------


## sergi1907

Cambiando de estilo, el sábado asistí al concierto de este grupo dentro de las fiestas de Vila-seca

----------


## F. Lázaro

No me lo puedo creer... MTV emitiendo música  :EEK!: 




Brutal como suenan esos violonchelos!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahí va otro de este gran maestro, en la segunda sin micrófono, con dos... como los más grandes  :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Me encanta esta. No me canso de escucharla, y cada vez que lo hago se me pone la carne de gallina, me encantan las voces:




Esta es la versión en directo que mas me gusta:




Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Grandioso, brutal, espectacular...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno, bueno, bueno andáis de música sobraooooo. 
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y otro temazo de mi grupo favorito:

----------


## Madrugaor

Stevie Ray Vaughan.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahí va una bonita rumba con mucho en común con este foro...

----------


## aberroncho

Voy a poner aquí uno de los muchos popurrís que tiene Andre Rieu y lo he elegido por el final que tiene. Atención a partir del minuto 5:14

----------


## embalses al 100%

Creo que no conocéis a este grupo alemán:

----------


## juanlo

Una fantástica voz y un temazo. Ojalá lloviese como en el vídeo:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os voy a dejar este BSO, porque no se donde meterlo. Es uno de los mejores temas.
Es de un juego, de la saga El Profesor Layton, que me encanta, tanto el juego, como la música  :Smile:

----------


## willi

Temazo de  Guns N' Roses

----------


## perdiguera

Cada vez me gusta más este hilo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Temazo de  Guns N' Roses


Esta es preciosa!

----------


## REEGE

Ojala y hubiese sido un SEPTEMBER RAIN... :Mad:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Que asco de tiempo y de sólo ver llover en televisión!!

----------


## willi

No soporto a los que fuman en los bares.

----------


## aberroncho

He puesto tantos vídeos en este tema que no sé si repetiré alguno. Ahí va este, que como digo creo que no lo he puesto antes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Se acabó el verano...




Ahora toca...

----------


## perdiguera

¿Y esas señoras del primer video de donde han salido?

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un poquito de Death Metal no viene nada mal, jeje.

No sé porqué, pero me gusta escuchar este tipo de música los días que llueve...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Será, porque te pone en situación y contento.
Yo en los días así de lluvia y pre-lluvia, también me gusta esa música.
Y si hay tormenta el Requiem for a Dream de Clint Mansell.

----------


## willi

Ya llego el otoño y las lluvias están al caer

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Willy ésta canción viene al pelo... y encima me recuerda mi servicio militar en Getafe!! :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

No falla, jeje. Escucho Death Metal y llueve  :Smile: 

Anoche, me puse a escuchar la canción se llama Cloud Connected (Nube Conectada), de In Flmaes. Conclusión: cayeron 20 litros durante toda la noche  :Cool:

----------


## perdiguera

> No falla, jeje. Escucho Death Metal y llueve 
> 
> Anoche, me puse a escuchar la canción se llama Cloud Connected (Nube Conectada), de In Flmaes. Conclusión: cayeron 20 litros durante toda la noche 
> 
> ...


Lo que no entiendo es cómo no te pusiste hace seis meses. Con lo que te gusta, y a mí, que llueva.

----------


## willi

Os dejo a juan Luis guerra para que siga lloviendo.

----------


## REEGE

Como éste tio me encanta, en ésta canción también habla de lluvia y como deseo como el que más que llueva...
Os lo pongo y espero que leáis el subtitulo!!

----------


## Luján

Otra de lluvia:

----------


## aberroncho

Con las primeras lluvias del otoño veo que todos estáis eligiendo temas relacionados con ella.
Yo no voy a ser menos y voy a poner otra de lluvia, pero ésta púrpura y de PRINCE. Me encanta este tema.

----------


## aberroncho

Voy a poner un vídeo del concierto "Voces para la paz" del año pasado en Madrid. La máquina de escribir

----------


## Luján

Ya que estábamos (sin contar esa preciosidad de máquina de escribir) con música de lluvia:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Anoche vi un pedazo de película, "El Código Da Vinci". Y me he enamorado de su banda sonora, como ocurre con todas las de Hans Zimmer. Ese compositor es el mejor que hay en estos tiempos.

----------


## willi

Banda sonora de la película Armageddon. (1998)

----------


## aberroncho

Esta mañana desde que me levanté estoy escuchando música de este grupo y he pensado que sería bueno compartir algún tema con vosotros. He elegido este porque es el que mas me gusta. The Cranberries ---- Zombie

----------


## ceheginero joven

Os dejo algunas de las que escucho últimamente  :Big Grin:

----------


## willi

Un poquito de heavy metal.

----------


## Madrugaor



----------


## ceheginero joven

Me encanta esta!!!




Saludos

----------


## Madrugaor



----------


## aberroncho

Aprovechando que Madrugaor ha puesto estos vídeos, voy a seguir con este estilo poniendo uno de Chick Corea, gran referente en los 70 del jazz fusion. En esta ocasión con Paco de Lucía y sacado de un documental que realizaron sobre este gran guitarrista gaditano.

----------


## sergi1907



----------


## willi

Unos fenómenos AC/DC

----------


## aberroncho

Impresionante!!!!!!! como me gustaría haber estado en mi juventud en un concierto de estos, que cantidad de gente.

Como también me gustaría haber asistido a un concierto de "estos" que voy a poner ahora. En este vídeo están un poco mayores, pero el que tuvo....retuvo. Deep Purple (Smoke on the water)

----------


## embalses al 100%

AC/DC son la caña, y DEEP Purple con su "Smooke on the Water", son buenísmos también.
Como nos pongamos a repasar el rock, nuestra mente no va tener capacidad para coger toda esa buena música.

----------


## Madrugaor

Pat Martino, Blue Bossa.

----------


## willi



----------


## Madrugaor

Ruseel Malone a la guitarra.

----------


## aberroncho

Aquí dejo un enlace donde se puede ver de forma reducida y rápida los mejores autores de música clásica y sus obras maestras

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TflCx5sjewA

Yo creo que esta guía nos puede ayudar a encontrar lo que deseamos cuando queremos buscar algo que nos gustaría oir, pero no sabemos de quién es ni como se llama.

----------


## aberroncho

Noche se sábado..... sofá, portátil, auriculares y a rebuscar en youtube. Además esta noche tengo una hora mas por el cambio horario.

*Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo algo nuevo para mí y que me ha gustado mucho:

----------


## willi

Noche de Halloween

----------


## Luján

De la primera me gusta más la versión original, pero bueno.


Esta rompió esquemas en Eurovisión 2006.




La verdad es que a Eurovisión le hacía falta un revulsivo como éste.

El videoclip:




y la intro de Eurovisión 2007.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya que si rompió esquemas en Eurovisión... aunque como Chikilicuatre no hay nada, aquel año lo petamos  :Big Grin: 

Aunque me quedo mejor con el grupo de 2008, Teräsbetoni en vez de Lordi.

----------


## Madrugaor



----------


## ceheginero joven

Por fin, ya se puede decir que tenemos "November Rain" jeje.

Os dejo unas cuantas que escucho últimamente:







Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Bueno pués en Viso del Marqués podemos decir lo que éstos chicos dicen en su canción...
LLUEVE SOBRE MOJADO!!!!!!

----------


## aberroncho

Voy con otro vídeo. Hoy he tenido todo el día este CD en el coche y voy a poner un trocito de él. Mike Oldfield y sus Campanas tubulares *II*

----------


## perdiguera

Buena música para conducir relajado

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Buena música para conducir relajado


De las mejores, sin duda. De hecho, tengo en casa el CD original.

----------


## aberroncho

Hace tres días puse un vídeo del Tubular Bell II de Mike Oldfield y anteriormente también se puso el Tubular Bell I.
Ahora voy a poner un vídeo del Tubular Bell III donde se puede ver a Mike Oldfielld tocando las campanas tubulares.¡¡¡¡Que bien suenan!!!!

----------


## FEDE

Dejo aquí este vídeo para recordar a este gran payaso que nacio en mi pueblo el 04/11/1929 y que nos dejo ayer a los 83 años, descanse en paz.

----------


## REEGE

IMPRESIONANTE FEDE!!!!! Un gran tío el que nos ha dejado... :Frown: 
Me acabas de hacer emocionar al escuchar las canciones, que por cierto son las mismas que le pongo al niño para que las vaya escuchando!!
Deberían volver a poner en la tele esos capítulos de los mejores payasos que jamás han existido!!
La televisión de ahora para nada es mejor que la de antes...
Miliki y gente como él, son los que en éstos días se echan de menos!!
Un fuerte abrazo amigo y gracias por poner esas canciones que tantos recuerdos me traen.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquellos iPod de nuestra infancia...

----------


## perdiguera

¡Ese es muy moderno! 
Yo tenía un magnetofón, con su cinta y todo. 
Pesaba como unos 5 kilos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Aquellos iPod de nuestra infancia...


Yo tuve uno parecido, pero no se que hice con el. Pero desde luego, lo que si hacía para escuchar cintas era pedirle a mi padre que me trajera del taller algún casette de algun coche, yo mismo me lo conectaba a una batería y a un altavoz, y con eso las escuchaba. También me he cargado varios de estos:


por meterles mas voltaje de la cuenta y acabaran echando humo.

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 


Yo de ese tipo no tuve.

El que tenía traía el tocadiscos arriba y luego el doble cassette abajo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Nos quitan el negocio...  :Big Grin:

----------


## aberroncho

Voy a poner una canción de Mercedes Sosa, que aunque ya tiene unos años, creo que no puede estar mas de actualidad en la época en que vivimos. No soy muy creyente, pero yo, al igual que ella pido porque el dolor, lo injusto, la guerra, el engaño al que estamos sometidos diariamente por nuestros políticos, el futuro que les espera a las próximas generaciones, NO NOS SEA INDIFERENTE.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Una banda que he descubierto hace poco.

----------


## willi



----------


## aberroncho

Muy bueno willi.... en estas fechas casi todos los grupos tienen algo para felicitar estas fiestas, y yo voy a poner la felicitación navideña de mis paisanos Medina Azahara.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bonita estampa de la catedral de Santiago...

----------


## tescelma

> Aquellos iPod de nuestra infancia...


Pues yo tuve uno igualito solo que de la marca International, de hecho todavía funciona con 35 años a sus espaldas.

----------


## aberroncho

Un vídeo un poco antiguo. La Casa del Sol Naciente - The Animals.  Hay que ver lo que ha cambiado desde entonces la puesta en escena.

----------


## sergi1907

Para los sevillanos del foro :Smile:

----------


## FEDE



----------


## sergi1907

Muy buena FEDE :Smile: 

Una de mis canciones favoritas. Alameda, Triana y Medina Azahara son mis tres pasiones musicales.

----------


## embalses al 100%



----------


## REEGE

Que recuerdos con ésta canción... en una discoteca de Valdepeñas tres amigos y un servidor hicimos un video en Play-back de la misma y la tengo por ahí guardada en una cinta de video!! Otro día no tuvimos tanta suerte y un amigo al tirarle los trastos a una chica que esperaba al novio ( con la mala suerte que llego en esos momentos ) me hizo salir de allí pitando en un R-5 al estilo Fernando Alonso, jejeje :Embarrassment:

----------


## aberroncho

Muchos años hace ya de esto, pero todavía me gusta recordarlos de vez en cuando. Creedence Clearwater Revival --> Proud Mary

----------


## perdiguera

Hay que ver que edad tenemos algunos.

----------


## Luján

> Hay que ver que edad tenemos algunos.


Eehhh!

Que a los menos viejos también nos gusta esa música  :Wink:

----------


## tescelma

> Hay que ver que edad tenemos algunos.


Puede ser, pero hay música intemporal e incombustible., deberían declararse patrimonio de la humanidad algunos temas.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo creo que muchos, no algunos.

----------


## tescelma

> Yo creo que muchos, no algunos.


Desde luego. Daría juego para otro hilo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mítica... cuando llegan esas tardes de la Vuelta  :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

No recuerdo si ya he puesto antes algún vídeo de Janis Joplin, pero por si no lo he hecho, ahí va uno de esta extraordinaria artista que pertenece a la ya famosa maldición de los 27. Con esta edad han muerto muchos famosos músicos como ella misma, Jimi Hendrix, Jim Morrison, Kurt Cobain (Nirvana) o últimamente Amy Winehouse.

----------


## REEGE

Bueno como los recuerdos son imposibles de borrar... un himno que te gustará escuchar allá donde estés.
Un abrazo amigo.
 :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

> No recuerdo si ya he puesto antes algún vídeo de Janis Joplin, pero por si no lo he hecho, ahí va uno de esta extraordinaria artista que pertenece a la ya famosa maldición de los 27. Con esta edad han muerto muchos famosos músicos como ella misma, Jimi Hendrix, Jim Morrison, Kurt Cobain (Nirvana) o últimamente Amy Winehouse.


No había caído yo en esas coincidencias pero Nino Bravo también murió con 27 y Cecilia creo que también.
Habrá que pensar en meigas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hay gente pa' tó... remix de Manolo Escobar y Pitbull  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mítica...

----------


## ceheginero joven

Me encanta...

----------


## aberroncho

Lynyrd Skynyrd.- Sweet Home Alabama

----------


## perdiguera

Grande, me encanta.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Os dejo una canción de Fito y Fitipaldis grabada con mi grupo hace poco. Espero que os guste.




Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Que guay artista... si tenemos que buscar una banda sonora para el foro, además de el sonido del agua en un gran desembalse, aquí te tenemos a tí y a tu grupo, no?? Buenas manos tienes, tanto para la cámara como para la guitarra.

----------


## aberroncho

Muy bueno Ceheginero ya mismo os vemos dando conciertos. Si alguna vez necesitáis un vocalista me das un toque  :EEK!:  yo soy un fanático del Karaoke y lo practico bastante sobre todos en los últimos meses. Lo que no sé es si mi afición a cantar tiene relación con el episodio de lluvias que hemos tenido por aquí  :Stick Out Tongue:  porque da la casualidad que llevo unos 20 días sin participar en un karaoke y el tiempo está bastante mas despejado desde entonces.

Bueno vamos al tema. Voy a poner algo de Alan Parson que me parece que todavía no ha aparecido por este tema. Aunque a mí el álbum que mas me gusta es  Tales of Mystery and Imagination, voy a poner un tema mas conocido. The Alan Parsons Project- Eye in the Sky

----------


## FEDE



----------


## embalses al 100%

Una que me he encontrado por ahí. Me encanta.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Volviendo al pasado. Ha escuchar este gran grupo, como son "The Police". Que grandes canciones hicieron.

----------


## aberroncho

Muy buena elección Fede. Llevo más de 30 años escuchando a The Police y me gusta todo lo que han compuesto, pero si tengo que elegir un tema me quedo con el que escuchaba el día que me licencié en la mili. Estaba en Las Palmas y eufórico porque abandonaba el ejercito........esto es lo que escuchaba aquel día.

----------


## willi

Os dejo unos videos de Barricada.

Que jóvenes estaban en este video.




Y su gran éxito En Blanco y Negro.

----------


## Azuer

Más jóvenes sí, pero "el drogas" igual de feo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya lo decían los Mojinos Escozios...

----------


## willi

Muy bueno Lázaro. Son unos fenómenos los mojinos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La buena música nunca muere... a ver quién la recuerda  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Magnífica canción.

----------


## sergi1907

Iván y yo hemos ido hoy al concierto de las fiestas de Vila-seca y hemos podido disfrutar de la actuación del ex cantante de Saratoga.




Me parece que al menos él seguirá mi camino :Big Grin:

----------


## aberroncho

Se me han terminado las vacaciones y voy a poner dos canciones que he escuchado hasta la saciedad en el coche. Esta primera es la favorita de mi hijo este verano y es la que ha elegido como la preferida de las vacaciones y de tanto escucharla....... hasta me gusta.

----------


## aberroncho

Y esta es la que ha elegido mi hija. Es un poco triste pero me gusta mas.

----------


## Luján

No sé si habrá alguien más aquí en este foro al que le guste Doctor Who, una serie de la BBC que ha pasado sin pena ni gloria, más bien maltratada, por las televisiones españolas.

Para los que les guste, este concierto, dentro de la serie de conciertos veraniegos que da la BBC Orchestra (The Proms) es para enmarcar. Para los demás, os invito a disfrutar con la espectacular puesta en escena.

¿Por qué RTVE no hace nada parecido?

----------


## perdiguera

¿Se te ha olvidado el enlace? por lo menos en el IPad no sale.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Yo sí puedo verlo.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Luján

No, no se ha olvidado. los iDispositivos y Youtube no se llevan muy bien.

El enlace es: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=X3MLU6fvlzE

----------


## perdiguera

Pues eso debe ser, ahora en el ordenador sí que puedo verlo.

----------


## willi

Para fliparlo. Pedazo de concierto.

----------


## aberroncho

Este tema está un poco apalancado y por eso voy a poner a uno de mis grupos preferidos.....The Cranberries

----------


## maltcof

Frescor de antaño.  :Cool:

----------


## aberroncho

Voy a reflotar este tema que está un poco apalancado.......dos canciones muy parecidas, con varias  frases en común, pero sobre todo una, LOS OJOS DE GATA, una de Los Secretos y otra de Joaquín Sabina. Incluso Sabina le hace un guiño y dice en esta canción....loco por conocer "LOS SECRETOS" de tu dormitorio. Aunque Sabina es uno de mis preferidos, Los Secretos no tienen nada que envidiarle.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3OtzDWBwOo

----------

frfmfrfm (09-ago-2015),Jonasino (09-ago-2015),perdiguera (09-ago-2015),willi (09-ago-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Gracias por recuerdos, pero mi ordenador me deja ver el video pero no oir el audio. Tendré que castigarle a ver si deja de fastidiarme

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aqui os voy a dejar una pieza para escuchar en dias grises y frios como el de hoy:

----------

HUESITO (11-oct-2015),Jonasino (11-oct-2015),perdiguera (11-oct-2015),willi (12-oct-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

> Aqui os voy a dejar una pieza para escuchar en dias grises y frios como el de hoy:


Gracias, pero aqui, pasamos de los 30 grados... :Cool: 
Un saludo y muy buena pieza clasica.

----------

embalses al 100% (12-oct-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Pues voy a poneros un tema de un desparecido grupo Ilicitano que es de los que no me canso de escuchar... espero que sea de vuestro agrado.

----------

Jonasino (18-oct-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Vaya, no se como poner el video....

----------


## aberroncho

Ya está arreglado Huesito...cuando quieras insertar un vídeo de estos, copias el enlace de youtube, picas en este icono y pegas.



y el de la izquierda es para subir imágenes.

----------

HUESITO (17-oct-2015)

----------


## embalses al 100%

El otro dia encontré esta maravilla por ahí... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

willi (03-oct-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Hoy es un día triste para la música. Leonard Cohen ha muerto.
Un pequeño recordatorio de su música:

http://cultura.elpais.com/cultura/20...72_350274.html

----------

embalses al 100% (12-nov-2016),F. Lázaro (17-nov-2016),frfmfrfm (11-nov-2016),Jonasino (11-nov-2016)

----------


## aberroncho

Hola a todos los que seguís este foro, que aunque seamos pocos ahora, somos los mejores. Yo llevo bastante tiempo sin participar pero no me olvido de todos los que hemos dedicado mucho tiempo compartiendo fotos y noticias de lo que nos apasiona. Para los que me conocéis físicamente o a través de este foro, un abrazo y ya sabéis donde encontrarme....en el sur de Andalucía....Aquí os dejo esto

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHz5AuXHejc

----------

embalses al 100% (29-ene-2017),F. Lázaro (29-ene-2017),HUESITO (29-ene-2017),Jonasino (29-ene-2017)

----------

